# Shooting high left



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

So I've seen some threads about the subject, watched a couple nice videos from Bill Hays and Gamekeeper John. I guess this is more of a rant than anything. But I am consistently shooting high left. I've learned from my research that if I bring my anchor up some, that should bring my shot down. But how do I bring my shot to the right when my anchor point is already against my cheek? I guess I could stand up straighter and maybe arch my back? I could also use the left of my fork as an aiming point, but I'd rather not. I prefer one line shooting, gangster style, TTF, with bands. Without seeing a video of me shooting, any suggestions what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Make sure you are not dropping your elbow on your pouch arm. Try to keep it in a straight line with the bands.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

If we assume that your bands have same lenght and width and you pouch is perfecly aligned, I could think the up/down issue is only an anchor point thing and the L/R issue is a alignment issue. Probably your frame is not 90 degrees with target (maybe 89,5) or your bands are not perfectly in line wit target but slightly disaligned.
I don't know the distance you shooting but remember that aproximatively 1mm disalignment to the pouch means 10mm to the target.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

So you are shooting with the target straight down the middle and just over the bands?

Are you using a straight pouch or do you have it turned against your cheek? When I moved to TTF recently I corrected a slight displacement by switching to holding the pouch aligned with the bands. I think it was producing a slight Tweak.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

What happens when you aim low right?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> What happens when you aim low right?


It circles back around the target.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Answers: I'm about 10 meters out; I draw a line in the middle of my band and shoot just over it; if I aim low right, I'll be more accurate but I'd rather not get into that habit. The good news is that I've learned a lot already from this topic. It's just not about moving your anchor point around. I now have a couple more things to look at. Frame needs to be 90 degrees, elbow needs to be in line, and pouch may have a slight twist. Thank you so much for your responses.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

JeffH said:


> ... But how do I bring my shot to the right when my anchor point is already against my cheek?


If your ancor point is against your cheek, then, as far as I understand English (I am not native speaker) it should stay there no matter if you have to correct the shot to the left or right - probably because anchor is a well defined word meaning, in this case, something fixed in relation to something else, or, pouch position fixded in relation to the cheek, actualy against the cheek, right?

If this is so then the ONLY way you can move your shots left, right, up and/or down is something else (of course, if we exclude lowering your body, arching it or jumping etc.) this else thing being to move the hand which holds the frame to the opsite direction a bit.

I have already heard things like "move your anchor point etc." but then what's the point of the anchor point? However, if someone has floating point in mind, then this is something else.

So, if you are sure in the balance of your rubers, in the perfect release of the pouch, that you do not unvoluntarily jerk your hand that holds the frame upon the release of the pouch etc. (some of this has been suggested in the comments above) then the only way I see is to use the hand that holds the frame - or I got somehow lost in the linguistics of the ballistics, in which case I realy need some serious help..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Which hand do you use to hold your fork?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Answer: I'm right handed and hold the frame with my left hand.

I also have to say that after reading the previous posts, I'm quite happy with the results of tonight's practice session. I noticed I was making at least one mistake, I was twisting my pouch. Once I raised my anchor point a little and focused on keeping my pouch straight, my shot went down and to the right. I'm almost there now, still a little left, but big improvement. I'd post another pic of my humble grouping, but wouldn't you know it, I can't find the icon to attach a thumbnail. It's all good, I'm excited to see improvement. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

JeffH said:


> Answer: I'm right handed and hold the frame with my left hand.
> I also have to say that after reading the previous posts, I'm quite happy with the results of tonight's practice session. I noticed I was making at least one mistake, I was twisting my pouch. Once I raised my anchor point a little and focused on keeping my pouch straight, my shot went down and to the right. I'm almost there now, still a little left, but big improvement. I'd post another pic of my humble grouping, but wouldn't you know it, I can't find the icon to attach a thumbnail. It's all good, I'm excited to see improvement. Thanks to everyone.


Good news man. I'm chasing the bullseye too. I am pretty close but my main shortcomings are pouch control and a slight shake.

B.T.W. are you pinching the ammo or pinching the pouch in front of it?


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Hmmm....pinching the pouch in front of it I think


----------

